# ID my brom



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Picked up this brom from a local nursurey. Wondering if any one can help me identify the species or genus. Pretty sure its not a Neo, vriesia, guzman, achmea or billerbergia. Any ideas?


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Vriesea saundersii?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Chuck! That appears to be correct from the pics I looked at!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Definitely _V. saundersii_. First bromeliad I ever bloomed, back in 1988. Grows a bit too large for all but the largest enclosures. Will color up nice in bright light, but no direct sun! Inflorescence is more cool than pretty, with yellow panicles. Pups well.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, its pupping now. How large are we talking about?????? Nothing Aechmea sized I hope.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

_V. saundersii_ averages 16" across.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmmmmm, bigger than anticipated. i may have a good tank for that. 24 x 24 x 24


----------

